# Best goldfish food?



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi, I am interested in finding out which goldfish food people like the best, here are some of the foods that I heard are good:

Hikari pellets
HBH goldfish flakes
Nutrafin Max pellets mix
Wardley goldfish pellets

Also, is feeding freeze dried bloodworms to goldfih a good option at all? Thanks.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

according to people who breed goldfish, it's this one:

https://www.goldfishconnection.com/shop/details.php?productId=2&catId=14


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

If you dont want to spend that much buy Tetrafin... 
Feed pellets and flakes to liven it up


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

will full grown goldfish eat feeder guppies or feeder goldfish for that matter?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

they can and will... anything that can fit in your fishes mouth is potential food.


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

i use Nutrafin goldfish flakes with it's low phosphorus formula ( less algae ) and added P.D.P ( pre-digested plankton ) it's number 1 on my shopping list!


Yum Yum :king:


----------

